# Japonica Shrimp - Part I



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

One of my Japonica Shrimp recently died, so I took the opportunity to investigate this interesting crustacean. I took quite a lot of photos, so this will be the first of a series of sets.


20140101-DSLR_IMG_0001-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 4x, POL, HF B


20140101-DSLR_IMG_0497-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 10x, POL+EPI-POL, HF B


20140101-DSLR_IMG_0653-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 10x, POL+EPI-POL, HF B


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2111-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 40x/0.6, DIC, HF C


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2196-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 10x, DIC, HF B+C


20140101-DSLR_IMG_2677-Edit.jpg by pwnell, on Flickr
Japonica shrimp, 10x, DIC


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry your shrimpy died 

I am thoroughly enjoying your photography.
Never would want you to take a portrait shot of me, though, unless you were half a continent away. Scary enough looking in the mirror some mornings. 

 Stef*


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome!
The more I see your pictures, more I crave for a microscope.
Nikon 200 why u so expensive :/


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Amazing....you should post these in the shrimp section.


----------



## oso52 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry about th r death of your shrimp, but those are some wicked pictures!


----------



## ElviaRogers (Jan 3, 2014)

These are some great pics you have out there. Excellent close up shots. Sorry to hear, your shrimp died.


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

fantastic photography! your shrimp has passed on to become a gorgeous monster of ancient times.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------

